# Stumps platinum 5 for sale



## tw barbecue (Jun 30, 2015)

Stumps platinum 5 for sale (305)401-3448 tom T&W barbecue
4500 need a bigger smoker


----------



## TimmonsTravis83 (Aug 8, 2018)

is this till available?


----------



## kruizer (Aug 9, 2018)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------

